# How do you post YouTube clips on this forum?



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Can anyone put up easy to follow steps how to include YouTube clips in a forum post please?

Beep, Beep :driver:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Click share below the screen, copy and paste the url into your thread


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, you just put a hyperlink in like you would to a normal web address, it will get changed automatically


----------

